
‘Mallory Is Not Gone’: Daniel Mallory Ortberg on Coming Out as Trans - kwindla
https://www.thecut.com/2018/03/daniel-mallory-ortberg-interview-heather-havrilesky.html
======
kwindla
This is just too good.

On Captain Kirk: “Kirk is just this ridiculous, wonderful, bookish lesbian
who’s always wearing kicky boots and visiting ex-girlfriends on different
planets and talking respectfully about their shared past and saying things
like, “I’m so glad you got your Ph.D. in neuroscience now. Be well. I release
you!” And I loved that, I really connected to that.”

